
How many websites have exposed entire source codes? - mixnode
https://twitter.com/mixnode/status/969265512680075264
======
flightmodeon
We did an analysis a few years back. it would surprise you how many of those
are actual web apps (saas, ecom...) and not just catalog or small biz
websites.

